# Cigars...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

oh boy where the F did you find these!

Happy New Year John!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello Ray!!! Good to hear from you... I cannot say where. The unbanded ones are the final release of the T 110's.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Happy New Year, Brother.
Looks like somebody perhaps passed thru the 50th state.

Lots of good events at Habana the past few months.
Safe and enjoyable holiday season to you and yours.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Hello Ray!!! Good to hear from you... I cannot say where. The unbanded ones are the final release of the T 110's.


Great score buddy. Enjoy!


----------

